# Post-Baby Haircut



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

A little fluff, here. Who here cut their hair within months of giving birth?

It seems as though some 90% of women I know (myself included) cut their hair after having their baby. Any kind of mom I can think of, most of them cut their hair, no matter if it was baby one or more.

Just curious and wonder if there was a reason (like wanted less hair in the way) or just because.

I cut mine because I kept getting stuck on it while trying to nurse at night and it would seriously irritate me.


----------



## Sarah_Lee (May 15, 2009)

I did!!
I went for a short inverted bob, that has since grown out







I need to go get it done again.


----------



## Ayame87 (Nov 6, 2007)

I cut a FOOT off of mine. It was in the way, it was hard to deal with!!!

But now I am REALLLLLLY missing it. I am growing it back out. Baby boy is 9months old now







I cut a foot off back in February.


----------



## kiara7 (Feb 14, 2008)

I was growing it since before I got pg, so yeah, it needed to go.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I'd already gone to ear length from mid-back length prior to getting pregnant so the length was fine as far as dealing with the baby.

Something icky happened to my hair and scalp though as far as texture and greasiness and I got sick of touching it so I cut it super short.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

With both kids i cut my hair significantly w/in the first 3 months. I knew the "great hair departing" was coming and I'd rather deal with loosing a ton of shorter hair than my normally mid-back length hair.. I swore I was going bald after DD (first kid) from like 4 months PP till 8-9 months. This time i am ready. i already chopped 5-6" off and I think I want more off. Maybe almost pixie length, IDK......


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

I did...it was such a wierd, spiritual thing for me!









I am not huge on haircuts anyway..I have sort of fine, soft, curly hair and have learned that leaving it alone produces the best results for me.

But during my pregnancy with bub#1, I didn't cut ANYTHING...my head hair, private hair, leg hair(even under arms!)...nothing got so much as a trim, it just felt...right. Like I was, as I headed closer to my birthing time, sort of growing a covering on me, especially my vulva, I just felt like it was a respect type of thing, I don't even know, it was such a weird feeling!

Anyhow...probably 5-6 weeks after my birth...I had this incredible feeling of, I don't know...almost like freedom. I felt like I was officially out of my birthing time and felt a bit of a spring back in my step, etc. I felt like it was time to remove some of the covering I'd spent the last year growing...so, I went out and I chopped my hair to a pretty chin length and I gave a good and thourough trim to the ole lady parts!

I felt fresh and pretty and alive again...not that I'd felt old and shabby before...I just sort of felt like an animals before, pregnancy and birth really brought out a part of me I hadn't known before..which I enjoyed very much, a primal instinct, etc...but being over that, through that phase, also felt good. I sort of stepped out of "birthing animal" into "life as a mama" at that point and it felt SOOOOOO good. I've never so thoroughly enjoyed a haircut as I did that one. I think I actually skipped out of the salon!!


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm seriously considering it. It is long right now and I have to wear it pulled back for 2 reasons. The PP hair loss, and Mr. Grabby Hands baby who likes to assist in the hair loss. I just can't figure out what I want to do with it, so I'm keeping it as is for now.

I can't remember if I cut it off after DS1 was born.


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

I cut mine shorter a few weeks after DS1 was born.

Haven't done it yet this time... but I am sorely tempted! I really do think that childbirth makes us want to change our appearance somehow. I actually like my current hairstyle a lot, but I still think daily, "Should I cut it?"


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

i couldn't wait to get my hair done after i had my second child! i was waiting the whole pregnancy to get it dyed! i was so excited to get it done. i got it cut while i was at it too







come to think of it, that time has rolled around again....i am in no way attached to my hair though. i will cut it off at the drop of a hat.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

this pp hair loss you speak of...i don't think i experienced it. i have not really noticed any differences in my hair throughout pregnancy and baby's first year.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I did when my oldest was 3 months. It was really long, nearly to my butt. I chopped it to my shoulders. I didn't do any cutting after my youngest.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

My first got his hair cut at about eight months old, so I had mine done at the same time. With my second I haven't yet. So, "other."


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Shortly after my first was born I got my long hair cut off to "boy short". It was so easy to deal with that I kept it very short while I had two littles.

Btw, I talked to an anthropologist friend of mine about the post baby haircut thing..... she said it relates to our sexuality. You are sending a signal to men other than your partner that you are serious about mothering and "unavailable" for possible dalliance.

Course we all think we do it because it easier to have short hair while we are so busy.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, since I was not working for the first time in however long I decided I wanted to do something I had always wanted to: I bleached out my dark brown hair and dyed it bright blue!

After I enjoyed that awhile I decided that once my PP hair loss slowed down (after about a year) I would shave it all off and start growing a fresh, healthy head of hair. I did so, going totally bald for awhile and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I voted other because I can't remember.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

I didn't have the time or the $ to get a hair cut after babies.

I'm thinking about getting it chopped off _before_ #4 comes along.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

A few days before DD was born I cut my hair to chin length - it had been down the middle of my back. I was glad I did it. It was much more manageable, however I immediately started growing it back. Now that DD is 2 it is long again and I have time to deal with it.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I got mine cut before I gave birth. I knew it'd be a pain to take care of because it was really long, and I knew it'd fall out everywhere and I'd be untangling it from my vacuum cleaner for months. That's what'd happened with ds1!









It was nice to do it that way, I'll probably grow my hair again and cut it again shortly before the next (still hypothetical) baby is born.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinuviel_k* 
Well, since I was not working for the first time in however long I decided I wanted to do something I had always wanted to: I bleached out my dark brown hair and dyed it bright blue!

After I enjoyed that awhile I decided that once my PP hair loss slowed down (after about a year) I would shave it all off and start growing a fresh, healthy head of hair. I did so, going totally bald for awhile and I really enjoyed it.


That sounds like lots of fun!


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
Shortly after my first was born I got my long hair cut off to "boy short". It was so easy to deal with that I kept it very short while I had two littles.

*Btw, I talked to an anthropologist friend of mine about the post baby haircut thing..... she said it relates to our sexuality. You are sending a signal to men other than your partner that you are serious about mothering and "unavailable" for possible dalliance*.

Course we all think we do it because it easier to have short hair while we are so busy.

Absolutely fascinating! I always love to hear about things like this...it's amazing that we can forget, that we are animals!!

Here's to anthropologist friends!! HOORAY!


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
Btw, I talked to an anthropologist friend of mine about the post baby haircut thing..... she said it relates to our sexuality. You are sending a signal to men other than your partner that you are serious about mothering and "unavailable" for possible dalliance.

Course we all think we do it because it easier to have short hair while we are so busy.

Um, that anthropology statement is pretty far fetched. I mean, cultural signs of "availability" are so varied, heck it's different from Oregon to Ohio, I don't think one can make a statement that applies to humanity in general.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Proud2BeAnAmerican* 
I didn't have the time or the $ to get a hair cut after babies.

I'm thinking about getting it chopped off _before_ #4 comes along.


Aww... That's where I'm lucky, I've got cousins who're great with hair and will chop whenever asked. I can lend them to you if you'd like.


----------



## neko (Jul 10, 2007)

I got my haircut because with my haircut, it needed to be cut every month or so. A mohawk is not a low maintenance haircut. I got tired of having to get it cut so often. It was just hard to find the time for all those haircuts, so I'm growing it out. It's been painfully hard, what with the shaved head and all, but I'm finally to the bottom of my ears. I can't wait until it's long enough to tie back. I've had short hair all but one year of my life and can attest that short hair is not as easy as many women think.


----------



## JavaJunkie (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrsboyko* 
With both kids i cut my hair significantly w/in the first 3 months. I knew the "great hair departing" was coming and I'd rather deal with loosing a ton of shorter hair than my normally mid-back length hair.. I swore I was going bald after DD (first kid) from like 4 months PP till 8-9 months. This time i am ready. i already chopped 5-6" off and I think I want more off. Maybe almost pixie length, IDK......

The postpartum hair loss is why I always end up cutting my hair short after I have a baby. Not only do I prefer to clean up lots of short hair that's been shed over long hair, but the weight of the long hair aggravates the hair loss. I don't lose quite as much if it's short.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I've got long hair, and don't get my hair cut often. I've never had a haircut close to the birth of a baby.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Quote:

she said it relates to our sexuality. You are sending a signal to men other than your partner that you are serious about mothering and "unavailable" for possible dalliance.
Yeah, no. The bald patches made me do it. The only thing that looks worse than scraggly thinning hair is long scraggly thinning hair. It was awful and finding all that long hair all over everything was really freaking me out.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I cut my hair within a few months of giving birth each time, mostly because I avoid hair color while I'm pregnant, and I don't tend to get my hair cut unless I'm getting it colored too, so after forgoing cuts/color for 9 months, my hair was in desperate need of a little sprucing up.

ETA: The time frame presented in the poll is a little odd, IMO. Don't most people get their hair cut at least once a year? Everyone I know gets it cut several times a year, so it'd be hard to subscribe some deep philosophical reason to it if me or any of my friends got our hair cut within a _year_ of giving birth -- for us, it'd be very out of the ordinary _not_ to!


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

I rarly cut my hair. I got it cut when DD was 4 months old, then again 2 years later. I tend to do drastic cuts though, like 12+ inches at once. So for me at least, I can subscribe it to certian events.


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
ETA: The time frame presented in the poll is a little odd, IMO. Don't most people get their hair cut at least once a year? Everyone I know gets it cut several times a year, so it'd be hard to subscribe some deep philosophical reason to it if me or any of my friends got our hair cut within a _year_ of giving birth -- for us, it'd be very out of the ordinary _not_ to!

I think she just means a drastic haircut, not just a usual trim.

I already had short hair, so I guess, hmm, would that be a no or an other?


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I had a home waterbirth, and was really rough on my hands/wrists while pushing. I kind of bent them back at extreme angles. But because of everything going on I never even felt it - until after it was all over.

So on top of my hair just plain being in the damn way while I was trying to take care of a baby, I could barely brush it or even put it into a ponytail. One day when DD was nearly 3 months old, I told my DH, "take it off!!" I don't know how serious I was, but he returned in about 10 seconds with his clippers. (DH shaves his hair as his regular hair style).

So, he did it - snipped and then shaved. Spear bald. Well, not SHINY bald, just Sinead bald.

It was great


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

I cut mine at around 8 months PP, just because I hadn't cut it at all during the pregnancy and it was in dire need. It was thinning (you know how that happens PP... good times!) and just not healthy-looking.

I felt a million times better about myself afterwards!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

No.

DS1 is 16, and I haven't had a haircut since he was born. I doubt I'll do it this time, either.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GISDiva* 
I think she just means a drastic haircut, not just a usual trim.

Oh, that would make more sense. The OP didn't say anything about cutting it short, just cutting it, so I was confuzzled.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

I cut my hair, within a year, after both births.

I *hate* short hair.

I hate getting my hair pulled even more.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
Course we all think we do it because it easier to have short hair while we are so busy.

I've always wondered about that. My hair has been to my waist for...20 years, I guess? I put less time and effort into it than anybody else I know. Wash every other day or thereabouts (more if it's really hot or I'm really active - sometimes it takes 3 days if I'm just really busy and it's not gross). Brush every morning, and stick in ponytail. Brush again before bed...sometimes.

No hair appointments. No styling products. No hair dryer. No curling iron. No...anything. Easy peasy.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I cut mine off really short after each kid. Like an inch long. Being pregnant with me seems to kill my hair-- I don't know whether it's nutritional depletion, or the fact that I always wind up on long-term bedrest, or that I neglect it, but my postpartum hair is dry and rough and coarse and splits easily. I tried all the conditioning what-have-yous that I could after DD1, and nothing helped, so I cut it. Same after the twins. When it grows in again, it's soft and silky again, and it stays that way.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I've always wondered about that. My hair has been to my waist for...20 years, I guess? I put less time and effort into it than anybody else I know. Wash every other day or thereabouts (more if it's really hot or I'm really active - sometimes it takes 3 days if I'm just really busy and it's not gross). Brush every morning, and stick in ponytail. Brush again before bed...sometimes.

No hair appointments. No styling products. No hair dryer. No curling iron. No...anything. Easy peasy.

Yeah, I've never really understood that either. All my friends with short hair spend time drying, styling, putting in product, etc. in the morning. My hair just gets air-dried and, if it's hot out, put up in a pony tail. Also, short hair can't be put up out of the way, so it seems like it'd actually be harder to keep away from baby's hands (unless it's super-short).


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Oh, that would make more sense. The OP didn't say anything about cutting it short, just cutting it, so I was confuzzled.









OH yeah, I meant somethign drastic. To me a trim is not worth mentioning.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
I had a home waterbirth, and was really rough on my hands/wrists while pushing. I kind of bent them back at extreme angles. But because of everything going on I never even felt it - until after it was all over.

So on top of my hair just plain being in the damn way while I was trying to take care of a baby, I could barely brush it or even put it into a ponytail. One day when DD was nearly 3 months old, I told my DH, "take it off!!" I don't know how serious I was, but he returned in about 10 seconds with his clippers. (DH shaves his hair as his regular hair style).

*So, he did it - snipped and then shaved. Spear bald. Well, not SHINY bald, just Sinead bald.*

It was great









LUUUUCKKKKYYYYY!!!!! I would LOVE to do that....couldn't though. I don't know..I don't know. I would love, at some point in my life, to cut it all off. Just to excperience being bald like that.

The problem is, my hair is curly...so, long or even as short as my chin...it's REALLY nice. Man, when it gets above chin level...it is a nightmare to even look at! It looks sooooo bad...so I don't know how I'd handle growing it out again...hmmmm. Someday. Maybe in the Winter of my life, I will start keeping it that short...just to be...striking, I don't know!!









I'm going to tell my DH I want to do it, when he gets home...who knows, maybe he'll come back with buzzer in hand!


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Yeah, I've never really understood that either. All my friends with short hair spend time drying, styling, putting in product, etc. in the morning. My hair just gets air-dried and, if it's hot out, put up in a pony tail. Also, short hair can't be put up out of the way, so it seems like it'd actually be harder to keep away from baby's hands (unless it's super-short).

My hair is a hell of a lot harder to keep up when it's shorter...the longer it gets, the easier. It is curly, but my hair is fine...so I don't even have to brush it. I get out of the shower..MAYBE put a little mousse in there or a dime sized bit of olive oil towards the ends and I go! It air dries and is perfect...looks styled just how it dries!

When it's short.....uuuuuuuuugghhhh. It needs a lot of coaxing. All. The. Time.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I've always wondered about that. My hair has been to my waist for...20 years, I guess? I put less time and effort into it than anybody else I know. Wash every other day or thereabouts (more if it's really hot or I'm really active - sometimes it takes 3 days if I'm just really busy and it's not gross). Brush every morning, and stick in ponytail. Brush again before bed...sometimes.

No hair appointments. No styling products. No hair dryer. No curling iron. No...anything. Easy peasy.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Yeah, I've never really understood that either. All my friends with short hair spend time drying, styling, putting in product, etc. in the morning. My hair just gets air-dried and, if it's hot out, put up in a pony tail. Also, short hair can't be put up out of the way, so it seems like it'd actually be harder to keep away from baby's hands (unless it's super-short).

This is going to show my total dorkiness. I'm a tenderhead. When I have long hair (which is my usual preference, cutting my hair short means chin length) I cannot wear it all day in a ponytail because it gives me a headache (yes even a loose one, I'm that much a tender head). So, I take it out at night to sleep and while trying to nurse it kept getting caught under me or her or DH, so I had to chop chop baby. heh.

Yep I'm pretty much a weenie when it comes to hair.


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
This is going to show my total dorkiness. I'm a tenderhead. When I have long hair (which is my usual preference, cutting my hair short means chin length) I cannot wear it all day in a ponytail because it gives me a headache (yes even a loose one, I'm that much a tender head). So, I take it out at night to sleep and while trying to nurse it kept getting caught under me or her or DH, so I had to chop chop baby. heh.

Yep I'm pretty much a weenie when it comes to hair.

I don't think you're a dork or a weenie! If it's uncomfortable/painful, it's obviously not going to work for every day, yk?

I do keep mine down when the weather's cooler...but only when I have kids who are past both the "reach out to hug mama with peanut butter hands" _and_ the "reach - grab - pull" phases. DS2 is okay on the latter...but not so much on the former.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

My short hair was very easy. I could just wet it, drag a comb or fingers through it and go.

My long hair never looks right until I blow dry it or fuss with it some.

Maybe hair texture plays a part in this?


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

lol my hair or babys? lol

I don't know why...I think I was 10 when I said this but its just alway stuck with me - perhaps its because I heard hair and nails grow wonderful druing pregnancy ...but I always swore that when I became pregnant, I would stop cutting my hair and let it grow long - so I have!...And it is very long and getting longer. I need a trim as its getting raggety around the edges but other than an inch - thats all I am willing to go! I want it LONGER! hehe


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

My LO was pulling it out in huge hunks when he nursed and it was wrapping around his little hands, so I chopped it all off.


----------



## Litcrit (Feb 23, 2009)

Actually, I cut mine short early in pregnancy!

I felt different and wanted a change in looks to match it and it was hot and I felt positive I was having a boy and sorta almost felt like a boy myself (I gave a birth to a REALLY girly girl, go figure)


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I cut a good chunk off when DS was about 3 months old. I knew it was going to start falling out soon and I wanted a shorter haircut where you might not be able to tell. I'd do the same thing again.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
All my friends with short hair spend time drying, styling, putting in product, etc. in the morning. My hair just gets air-dried and, if it's hot out, put up in a pony tail. Also, short hair can't be put up out of the way, so it seems like it'd actually be harder to keep away from baby's hands (unless it's super-short).

I made this mistake after DS was born. I got it cut in a bob, thinking it would be easier to deal with. Not even close. I've been growing it out ever since.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

I didn't cut my hair right after DS was born. I took care of that BEFORE he was born.







It was shoulder length - nothing super long, so it was out of the way for nursing purposes and still long enough to put in a pony tail/pig tails to stay out of reach from his grabby hands.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverysMomma* 
My hair is a hell of a lot harder to keep up when it's shorter...the longer it gets, the easier. It is curly, but my hair is fine...so I don't even have to brush it. I get out of the shower..MAYBE put a little mousse in there or a dime sized bit of olive oil towards the ends and I go! It air dries and is perfect...looks styled just how it dries!

When it's short.....uuuuuuuuugghhhh. It needs a lot of coaxing. All. The. Time.

Ironically, I grew my hair long, bc I had been depressed a year before and during my pregnancy (I had losses). I was really scared about losing DD, and just didn't have the interest or energy to find a good hair dresser and sit in a chair for an hour.

Well, in the final trimester, I came to joyfully accept that my cutie was going to actually be born. So a month before her birth, I went to see a hairdresser and had it trimmed short. You may hear of folks having their hair cut short during times of grief. Well, this was a reverse grieving hair cut.









For short hair, it is fairly low-maintenance. It air-dries nicely (though it looks the best blow-dried and I always put pomade wax in it). Still, I have to go in every month to keep it looking good-which is a lot more maintenance than having long hair was. Still, I love it, bc I feel so sexy with it!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
This is going to show my total dorkiness. I'm a tenderhead. When I have long hair (which is my usual preference, cutting my hair short means chin length) I cannot wear it all day in a ponytail because it gives me a headache (yes even a loose one, I'm that much a tender head). So, I take it out at night to sleep and while trying to nurse it kept getting caught under me or her or DH, so I had to chop chop baby. heh.

Yep I'm pretty much a weenie when it comes to hair.

Heh -- sounds like you'd totally understand what I mean when I say "My hair hurts."







I wear my hair down for as long as possible every day because wearing a pony tail for too long makes my head sore too. I just had about 5 inches cut off a few days ago (but it's still past my shoulders), and it feels so much lighter and better!


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

No, but I had it trimmed and just recently went back to blonde (my natural color) from the brunette I had been maintaining. I like it.









I am still losing hair but not as much as I was even a couple of weeks ago, when just the act of shampooing would result in a clogged drain and huge clumpy handfuls of my hair in each hand. That seems to have slowed down, fortunately...

I guess I'm rebelling against the idea of having "mom hair". I'm actually growing mine out...it's about two inches below my shoulders and I plan to get it to the middle of my back.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I cut my hair because my son loved to pull on it. Plus, I was shedding like crazy.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I cut my hair within months of giving birth to both kids. I was so tired of feeling fat and unattractive and messy and puked on and I wanted to do something for me that would freshen me up and make me feel like a new person.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

My baby is 7 months old, and I have an appointment to get a haircut tomorrow. I'm so excited.







:

I'm doing it partly because my son grabs my hair all the time when I forget to put it up and partly because I really need a change. It is sooooo long (mid-back), and I am just sick of it.

I think I might do some kind of inverted bob or something sort of funky. I want to reinvent myself. I want a new wardrobe. I want to lose this baby weight something terrible. And I want to get a tattoo







.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Why yes, I cut my hair after both of my kids were born.

With my first kid, although I wasn't relaxing my hair anymore, I still was in the mindset that I didn't really like it. But I made do. Then after my kid was born, things went haywire. I plummeted into deep postpartum depression, and my husband did a series of job changes which ended up with me and the baby living with my mom for a while. My mom HATES hair that is not straight, I was bummed and trying to muddle through with postpartum depression that I didn't know that I had, and I ended up getting my hair super relaxed and going for a bob cut.

At about 7 or 8 months postpartum, I started to come out of my funk and deeply regret that I had relaxed my hair after so long of being natural. I went for a super short cut, down to the newgrowth of unrelaxed hair so I would once again be natural.

By the time my second child had come along, my hair had been dreadlocked for almost 2 years. I struggled to keep them looking nice during my pregnancy, and I was determined not to cut them off. Then the baby got here. All care and keeping went flying out the window. I got plagued with horrible postpartum migraines that made me afraid to tighten my dreadlocs up for fear of the tension on my scalp. My migraines got so bad that I couldn't bare to lay my head on the pillow at night without pain, and the locs floating around between my head and the pillow was really uncomfortable during a migraine. I had months of newgrowth at the roots that I didn't tighten up with my locs because I was always in fear of the next migraine. As soon as I would think my migraines were done and get prepared to retighten my locs, I'd get hit with another migraine unexpectantly.

I got discouraged and I felt ugly. After many days of complaining to my husband and trying to decide what to do, I handed him the scissors and told him to do what he had to do. When he was done, all my locs were sadly laying on the floor.

Then I went to the barber shop for a shape up. Now I have a faded boy cut. I love it this way, and I plan to keep it like that until my youngest gets a bit older and more independant of mommy.

But I always it rock bottom postpartum at about 3 months and come out of it with a new hairdo/cut.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

I cut my hair but I had wanted to before I had the baby-I had really short hair in high school and college, but I gained some weight and let it grow. I gained even more during pregnancy, and knew it wouldn't look good. Once I lost all the baby weight, I cut it all off again-and will be dying it pink again soon (have had pink hair or pink stripes for the past few years)


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Yup, had baby the 9th, cut my hair the 18th. I think it was close to 18 inches. Its going to LOL. But I do this every other year or so. Last time was about 2 mos before baby, the time before that was 5 mos after baby. Just whenever it gets to the point of driving me insane, thats when I know its long enough lol.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Actually I grew my hair out because it was easier to deal with when it's long than when it's short.


----------



## mouthcave (Oct 9, 2008)

I did with my first and I am planning to again (36 weeks pregnant currently). Cutting my hair has always been something I do when my life changes, for better or worse. Not sure exactly why (though I guess I have some ideas ), but I do remember reading that it is a fairly common thing for women to do.
Plus I apparently grow my hair out during pregnancy for some reason. Well, my reason for right now is so that I can pull it back during labor.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

I didn't cut mine, but then I feel as though short hair is way more maintenance than long hair! I did start wearing it in a ponytail just about every day, though--esp once they reach the grabby stage...


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I've had dreads 4 times now- and I've shaved them off in the ninth month of pregnancy with each babe







(nesting?)

I tend to 'put them back' around 3 mos pp









I haven't had a _real_ haircut for about 13 years..


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I did the opposite.

I've done short and long off and on through out my life. Long has always been the lower maintance as far I was concerned, so short was what I did at times in my life when I was having a more high mantainace lifestyle.

For instance, I had short hair frequently when I was working as a wedding invitation desighner in a fancy NYC shop (yes if you have enough money you can get customed designed invitations instead of the ones out of the books.) It was a time when I was single and dating and went out with the girls bar hopping each night. I was doing the whole put on make up, wear fancy clothes, etc anyway; so blowdrying and mainanance cuts were part of my routine too, whether my hair was short or long. So, I had a really cute short cuts most of those years.

As another example, when I was sick with my gallbladder, I had long hair. With long hair, even if Iwas wearing no makeup, frumpy overalls, etc I still felt feminine. I could braid it and just leave it that way.

Before I got pregnant with DS I was going through a short hair phase. I actually had not really loved the last cut I got right before I got pregnant and was growing it out a bit. Right About the time it got long enough to get it cut again, I started having preterm labor and went on bedrest.

By the time I had DS, it was past my shoulders. At that point I just started putting it back in a ponytail most of the time. When DS went through his hair pulling stage, that included pulling DH's 2 or 3 inches of hair, and since I wasn't about to get a crew cut, at least long hair could be put up. The long hair just sort of felt right at that point in my life too. When would wear it down I felt like mother earth







. Long has always seemed to be a more natural state for hair to be in to me (though I did get a trim when DS was ]about 10 mo.)

I never had PP hair lose.

When DS was finally all settled in at his preschool (at 2 1/2 yo) I decided to go back to short hair. I had more time to get it done, and was feeling frumpy in my constant ponytail. So I now have a fun inverted bob.

I've been thinking of getting pregnant again next year maybe. Which will undoubtedly lead to my growing it out while on bed rest







.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Well, I've had super short hair since my senior year of high school, and I get my hair cut every 4-6 weeks to maintain that...so yes, I cut my hair within a month or two of having each kid, but I would of had I not had kids as well.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Noooooooo!

I utterly refuse to get The Mom Cut.







Long hair is a huge part of my identity, and cutting it would be psychologically traumatic. I can sit on it, so I'd have to cut off a good two feet or so to make it a wash'n'wear bob type deal. Plus, I don't see how it would help with a grabby baby - hair that's safely out of the way in, say, a braided bun is WAY less enticing than bobbed hair which can't escape! How do you short-haired ladies _deal_ with that, short of wearing a bathing cap? I really don't get it.

I do admit my hair takes more time to care for than I'd like. But I don't get a lot of "me" time and I don't wear makeup or get manicures or do any of that time-consuming beauty stuff, so I figure it evens out. I feel feminine and put-together and neat on the days I actually manage to wear a nice crown braid or rose bun. And I don't need to blow-dry my hair or use product, which a lot of short dos require in order to prevent them looking limp and flabby. So in a way it's _less_ work - on a busy day I can quickly bun it and I'm done!


----------



## Steady Mom (May 23, 2009)

No. I just got my normal trim after my son was 3 months old. But I've always been one to wear my hair up so it doesn't get pulled by little people, anyway.

I did get highlights for the first and only time when he was about 9 months old - maybe that was me trying to make a statement!


----------



## Burnindinner (Mar 11, 2008)

Once my hair fell out at 3 months, it was just so raggedy it looked ridiculous long. So I cut it to ear-length.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

yep, i went bob with both. my hair looked SO BLAH after birth, both times. after it was all done falling out in clumps, that is.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Several women *insisted* I would cut my waist-long hair when I had my baby. I am on my third kid and it is still waist long.







:

I care nothing about style at all, so long-hair care hasn't been a problem at all. I wash every couple of days, and every day just twist it up into a bun. All done. Actually putting it up takes less than 30 seconds.

I think a lot of people associate long hair with hours of care and primping, and that just isn't me at all.


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

The stylist that cuts my hair has a theory that some moms need a reminder that they are now mothers. So they get a mom cut as a reminder every time they see themselves in a mirror. lol


----------



## Burnindinner (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
bobbed hair which can't escape! How do you short-haired ladies _deal_ with that, short of wearing a bathing cap? I really don't get it.

My son just pats my hair or runs his fingers through it. I think it is THE CUTEST thing ever!!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I think the only time long hair feels high maintanence for me is when I'm post partum. It 's just always. there. When I have short hair PP, it feels 'done' even if it isn't.

And my hair is soooooo thick, that It's alway shot and very heavy in the summer. since I sweat so much postpartum, I can't stand heavy sweaty hair on top ofit. even if it's up, I can still feel it.

Any other time, it feels lower maintenance to have long hair!


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
I cut my hair within months of giving birth to both kids. I was so tired of feeling fat and unattractive and messy and puked on and I wanted to do something for me that would freshen me up and make me feel like a new person.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

I cut mine when DD was about 5 months old, but now I am sick of short hair and am in the process of growing it back out. It's almost to my shoulders now, so it's getting there. I feel like it's so much more work short than it was long. When it was long and I didn't get a shower, I could just pull it back, but when it's short and I don't wash it I look horrible!!! I had hair past my waist for most of my life and now that it's short, I really miss it!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

My son just pats my hair or runs his fingers through it. I think it is THE CUTEST thing ever!!
Well, that's not so bad!







You didn't have to train him not to pull?

Rowan mostly ignores my hair when it's up or back, which is 99% of the time. The other day I was doing my hair with my head upside down (as it were - I was bending forward from the waist with my hair flipped over my head), and she decided it was a curtain and started peering around it saying "DAAshiz!", which is "THERE she is!", as in peek-a-boo. It was so cute.







She clearly thought I was somewhat insane for being upside-down with my hair nearly hanging to the floor, but she made the most of it. So we played peek-a-boo for a while with my hair.









Oh, and I do have to watch her if I'm wearing a bun. If one of my hairpins starts to wiggle loose Rowan will grab me firmly by the nose and twist my head to one side so she can see it better, and then remove it with great precision and dexterity. It's a pest.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I chose other because I am known for being a short-haired girl pretty much most of my adult life, plus I am a hairstylist by trade and so I used to change my hair very often. When I got pg with DD I was already growing my hair, but when pg my hair grew, like never before...over an inch a month, which for me is amazing. So I ended up with hair past my shoulders, and it was really beautiful, that is until 4 month pp it started to make up for the fact of not shedding my entire pregnancy. So I chopped it died it funky blonde/dark brown on the bottom and it's been short again since. Now it's red/burgundy and more of a pixie/shorty hairstyle. This pregnancy it is NOT growing and is still shedding, so I'm going with this. Plus I look cuter with short hair and it keeps me looking "edgy" and not so mom-ish. With longer hair I always just wore it in a pony tail, and I felt so boring.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mouthcave* 
I did with my first and I am planning to again (36 weeks pregnant currently). *Cutting my hair has always been something I do when my life changes, for better or worse.* Not sure exactly why (though I guess I have some ideas ), but I do remember reading that it is a fairly common thing for women to do.
Plus I apparently grow my hair out during pregnancy for some reason. Well, my reason for right now is so that I can pull it back during labor.









: the way I wear my hair says a lot about what I'm going through in my life. I had it long for most of my childhood and adolescence. I cut it extremely short after I broke up with my first boyfriend, and it sort-of started a cycle of long-short-long-short. It was short when I met DH, grew it during our engagement, cut it 2 weeks after wedding, grew it out during pg, cut it the shortest yet about 4 mo pp.


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

I chose other. I cut my waist-length hair to shoulder-length just a couple of weeks before the birth of DD. I don't know if I'll do it again this time, as my hair is already pretty short right now.


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

I havn't cut mine but it is easier for me to just put my long hair in a ponytail. God forbid I'd have to style it and if I cut it. I'd probably have to go the style route.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

I trimmed the ends about a year postpartum. My hair grows very slowly and I have absolutley no desire to cut my hair short (dh loves my hair long too).

It was mid-back at birth and is slowly making its way to my hip







:. I've been doing some shorter layers on top to take some weight off and give it some volume.

Short styles for me always involved too much work. My hair is wavy/curly and is best left natural and long. Ds didn't pull it too often and a braid, bun, or headband keeps it out of my face just fine if needed.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

I cut it, but not bob or super short, I wouldn't look good with that style. Definitely a trim though.


----------



## ChampagneBlossom (Feb 5, 2009)

I cut my hair after my second because I had these massive bald spots and I was *sure* it would grow back normal. Uh, wrong. It's been almost a year and my hair hasn't grown at.all. And I don't look good with short hair! My hair always grew really fast, so I don't know what the heck happened. I want my hair back!!! Luckily my bald spots went away for the most part, but geesh.

ETA: Let me just say, "short for ME" and "hasn't grown MUCH" - I just looked at my sig photo taken a couple of days ago and apparently it has grown a *little* but it's not down to my lower back the way it usually is.


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

by the time dd was one month I chopped my hair off above my shoulders. However, I've had several short cuts (even super short) since dd was born and realized that for me, short hair is much more work. Long hair may take a ton longer to wash, dry, flat iron and such BUT at least I have the option to just throw it up in a messy updo and clip back the stray hairs and bangs. Short hair is easier to wash and dry but has to be styled every single day unless I want to wear a hat all day.

Ds is 6 months old and I only trimmed once and only because I absolutly had to for the health of my hair. It had been too long since the last trim because I've been working on growing out the last super short cut for a bit over a year now. No more short cuts for quite some time!


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

I've had short hair since my oldest child was around 2 years old, so for about 12 years now. I'll never grow it long again if I can help it.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

I didn't. I like having longish hair.


----------



## pixilixi (Jun 20, 2006)

I liked reading all the replies! I am another one who has cut their hair with major life changes, like breaking up with long-term boyfriend etc.

I actually had my hair cut quite short for my wedding (inverted bob). It looked nice, made my hair look much thicker than it really is, BUT required a lot of upkeep. So for me long hair = less effort rather than more.

After having ds, I decided to keep it long (it had grown out enough to put it up easily). 3 years on and I still haven't cut it - it's about waist-length. I decided a while ago that I would cut it when ds weans - that will be a major life change for me. I would love to shave it (sinead style), though I don't think it will suit me.

I am going through a bit of a mild makeover at the moment, so I think I will dye it - just a darker shade of brown to cover the greys. I may even cave and have a trim, but think I'll keep it long.


----------



## Adsullata (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinuviel_k* 
Well, since I was not working for the first time in however long I decided I wanted to do something I had always wanted to: I bleached out my dark brown hair and dyed it bright blue!

After I enjoyed that awhile I decided that once my PP hair loss slowed down (after about a year) I would shave it all off and start growing a fresh, healthy head of hair. I did so, going totally bald for awhile and I really enjoyed it.

I've always wanted to dye my hair blue but haven't done it (yet). I have shaved my head before tho, a few years back, after I dyed my (blonde) hair dark brown and decided to go back, I just shaved it off. I seriously think everyone should shave their head at least once. It made me feel so free when it was all gone, like I could wear my hair in ANY style and it just didn't matter anymore, I could do whatever I wanted. I'm still considering dyeing it blue, or maybe purple...

Quote:

Btw, I talked to an anthropologist friend of mine about the post baby haircut thing..... she said it relates to our sexuality. You are sending a signal to men other than your partner that you are serious about mothering and "unavailable" for possible dalliance.
Interesting theory, but how does it works with the guys who like short hair? hmmm







Baby Chrissy-doll-style?

Quote:

My short hair was very easy. I could just wet it, drag a comb or fingers through it and go.

My long hair never looks right until I blow dry it or fuss with it some.

Maybe hair texture plays a part in this?
This is me. Even tho I had it long most my life, long hair is a bigger PITA for me.

I'd been growing my hair out before I got pregnant and kept going. I cut my hair when dd was 4 mos. I sort of intended to anyway, but then with hair fallout, it was a tangled mess and I was always wearing it up anyway (so boring to me)... it was sooo much cuter post-cut and I felt like I had much more style again. Of course, I've had a pattern of doing this for the last 10-15 years, so not sure if it's "really" baby-related or not. I've been accused of being in the witness protection program before based on my drastic hair color/cut changes.









I'm thinking about shorter and spiky now, should I do purple? You know, something that says my inner punk girl has finally escaped


----------

